
Show HN: Bumblebee – a JavaScript voice app framework based on DeepSpeech - dsteinman
https://github.com/jaxcore/bumblebee
======
mahesh_rm
Congratulations Dan on the release. This does fill a gap, both in terms of
developers' skills and existing toolsets' availability and functionality. My
question would be, could this be used out of the box in educational
environments, for instance to assess accuracy of pronunciation?

